# 2008 Madone?



## GrahamWeigh (May 25, 2007)

Anybody know what the deal is with the new Madone that some of the Team Discovery riders have been on? I heard many of the guys won't ride it because the frame wasn't designed to work with an SRM? Is that True?

The guy at my local shop told me that Trek has moved much if not all of its high-end carbon bike production to the Giant bicycle factory in Asia. I guess all high-end bikes used to be made in their main Wisconsin factory, but they've moved all the production to Asia? What's up with that? Now that Lance is gone, they go and ship production off to another--and not too well respected--bike company?

Does anyone know if the new Madone is any good? I love my old one. Well, it's a 2005 bike, so it's not too old.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

GrahamWeigh said:


> The guy at my local shop told me that Trek has moved much if not all of its high-end carbon bike production to the Giant bicycle factory in Asia. I guess all high-end bikes used to be made in their main Wisconsin factory, but they've moved all the production to Asia?


The guy at your local shop is misinformed. All OCLV frames are still being made in Waterloo, Wisconsin.


----------



## GrahamWeigh (May 25, 2007)

I guess maybe you're right. 

Funny thing is that it looks just like a Giant!


----------



## GrahamWeigh (May 25, 2007)

*Team Bikes*

Check this.......
http://bicycledesign.blogspot.com/2007/05/new-compact-trek.html


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

WhiskeyNovember said:


> The guy at your local shop is misinformed. All OCLV frames are still being made in Waterloo, Wisconsin.



- You seem to be misinformed as well. The 5000 is made in Asia. MANY of Treks bikes are made by Giant. All the high-end carbon is done in the US for the time-being....


----------



## cyclemedic (Sep 22, 2005)

DMFT said:


> - You seem to be misinformed as well. The 5000 is made in Asia. MANY of Treks bikes are made by Giant. All the high-end carbon is done in the US for the time-being....


no dude, you seem to be misinformed. the 5000 is TCT carbon and not OCLV. *ALL* OCLV is made in waterloo.


----------



## Gretzky (Feb 13, 2007)

I am looking forward to learning more about the latest offering from Trek! :thumbsup:


----------



## andy02 (Nov 14, 2002)

*lemond*

I think that was when they were working on the lemond carbon???? maybe


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Despite being sworn to secrecy, there is a new "top end" frame coming from Trek. It is a sloping top tube, extended seat tube design, and definitely is OCLV "Made in USA." Said to weigh "well under" 900 grams in a 56cm.

Expect to see it at the Tour.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

GrahamWeigh said:


> I guess maybe you're right.
> 
> Funny thing is that it looks just like a Giant!


*That pic was a photoshop job.* I remember seeing it a couple months back on weightweenies.




FROM:http://weightweenies.starbike.com/p...=0&postorder=asc&highlight=2008+trek&start=15


_"Yup, Skillgannon. I took the LE, blacked out the decals, used a Trek Madone 5.9 and took the saddle, wheels (damn they took some time), fork, some section of chain, head tube junction, rear stay junction and the weird fin thingy. I also slightly edited the seat camp, and shaved a bit off the stem, and added the logo. Also enlarged the head tube."_


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

The Trek demo truck driver (Matt) lives in San Luis Obispo and was in my shop yesterday, He told us the he will be getting the new bikes (Madone's)in a few days and on June 12th we (my shop) get to go on a demo ride!! I cant wait to ride the new Madone!!!!! I will post pics as soon as the ride is over.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I'd hit it.

All OCLV is in Wisconsin. TCT in Asia. Yep.


----------



## bdoxsee (Jun 3, 2007)

*2008 Madone*

I run a large bike shop in N. Cal and was fortunate to be invited to it's unvailing last Friday. I was also able to spend about 70 miles on one. In brief, the bike will not dissapoint you, the ride is incredably smooth (It almost felt like the tires we low), the steering geometry was neutral and predictable and the BB definetly stiff when you stomp on the pedals. Plus Trek already has some of the bike ready to ship this week! 

Check out http://www2.trekbikes.com/madone/


----------



## bdoxsee (Jun 3, 2007)

I run a large bike shop in N. Cal and was fortunate to be invited to it's unvailing last Friday. I was also able to spend about 70 miles on one. In brief, the bike will not dissapoint you, the ride is incredably smooth (It almost felt like the tires we low), the steering geometry was neutral and predictable and the BB definetly stiff when you stomp on the pedals. Plus Trek already has some of the bike ready to ship this week! 

Check out http://www2.trekbikes.com/madone/


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

yes frame geometry, ride quality and handling are all important but ultimately, for me any way, is how the bike look. so far the new Trek Madone got a big " F ". don't ask what does the " F ' stand " for. plus i never like ISP ( intergrated seatpost ) GL trying to resell it later on.


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

From what I herd you don't need to cut the seat tube it is adjustable and the seat mast comes in 2 different sizes.


----------



## bdoxsee (Jun 3, 2007)

Z ken, - The bikes look great in person, much better than past Trek offerings. Sure they may not measure up to some of the wild stuff Colnago is doing but then again you get a whole bike for the cost of a Colnago frame, and it pedals better then a C-50. The integrated seatpost is a no-cut design and simple to use. Trek includes a seatpost clamp adaptor so putting the bike in a stand to work on is easy. I get to ride all kinds of bikes with my job and I've already placed an order for my personal 6.5. Give it a test ride when you can.


----------



## Olancha (Jan 4, 2007)

bdoxsee said:


> ...I get to ride all kinds of bikes with my job and I've already placed an order for my personal 6.5. Give it a test ride when you can.


What's the delivery date for your bike.


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

when are these bikes shipping? anyone know MSRP?


----------



## shoerhino (Aug 13, 2004)

My LBS said that they would have some 5.2's and 5.5's in on Tuesday.


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

Anyone know when P1 will be available for the new Madone?


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

due all respect but i'm not going to buy the " new " Madone. i never like Giants/Orbea so why would i buy its offspring?? frankly i brought Trek b/c you know Lance factor. now he's retired i might jump ship and buy either Colnago or Pinarello...


----------



## Gill-Again (Mar 11, 2004)

cyclemedic said:


> no dude, you seem to be misinformed. the 5000 is TCT carbon and not OCLV. *ALL* OCLV is made in waterloo.


Interesting, so where it says OCLV on my 5000, that's a lie? Anyone know a lawyer?


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

<p>



Gill-Again said:


> Interesting, so where it says OCLV on my 5000, that's a lie? Anyone know a lawyer?


The 5000 was first offered in 2005. The 2005 model was an OCLV frame. After 2005, the decision was made to spec the 5000 with TCT frames. All subsequent 5000s have been spec'd with TCT frames.

As has *always* been the case:

- If it says OCLV on the frame, it was manufactured in Waterloo, WI using the OCLV process

- If it says TCT on the frame, it was manufactured overseas.


<p>


----------



## bdoxsee (Jun 3, 2007)

*More Madone News*

Trek was able to have a limited number of 5.2 and 5.5 models available for shipment to dealers this week. A greater number will be availble after 6/15 but they will still be hard to come by for the next 90 days or so I was told. 6.5 and 6.7 will not be availble until mid August/Sept.

MSRP;
5.1 $ 2,969.99
5.2 $ 3,519.99
5.5 $ 4,179.99
6.5 $ 5,829.99
6.9 $ 8,399.99


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

It's good to note that the 6.9 Pro and 5.2 Pro are available as framesets only. I wish Trek would still offer Campy.


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

Any idea on the cost of framesets and when P1 will be available?


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

WhiskeyNovember said:


> <p>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I took the factory tour a couple of years ago at Waterloo, they said that all of the carbon tubing (except for the Madone) was 'out-sourced'. The Modone tubing and all the lugs were made in Waterloo. All carbon frame assembly was in Waterloo. - TF


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

A little tech report on Velo News. http://www.velonews.com/tech/report/articles/12366.0.html


----------



## Olancha (Jan 4, 2007)

A couple of more articles from Trek:
http://trekroad.typepad.com/trekroad/2007/06/how_tall_is_too.html Geometry chart
http://trekroad.typepad.com/trekroad/2007/06/what_size_madon.html


----------



## bdoxsee (Jun 3, 2007)

Frameset Prices @ Advertised Retail:

5.2 - $ 2,749.99
6.9 - $ 5,499.99

But these wont be available for awhile..... (late Sept/Oct.?)


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

bdoxsee said:


> Frameset Prices @ Advertised Retail:
> 
> 5.2 - $ 2,749.99
> 6.9 - $ 5,499.99
> ...



Ouch.. I may have to sell the Ducati to afford the 6.9 frameset!


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

Sell the Ducati, get a 6.9, and then buy a 1098 for less! haha


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

waterloo said:


> Anyone know when P1 will be available for the new Madone?




i have heard the first of the year, but as with anything it could change.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

Trek claimed that the NEW Madone is almost a pound lighter than the current Madone but today lance said that he " felt " the new Madone is heavier?? stiffer?? Lance as of today still prefers the current Madone. hmm


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

z ken said:


> Trek claimed that the NEW Madone is almost a pound lighter than the current Madone but today lance said that he " felt " the new Madone is heavier?? stiffer?? Lance as of today still prefers the current Madone. hmm


It's a conspiracy.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

z ken said:


> Trek claimed that the NEW Madone is almost a pound lighter than the current Madone but today lance said that he " felt " the new Madone is heavier?? stiffer?? Lance as of today still prefers the current Madone. hmm


Pound lighter, my ass.
They were claiming something around 920g for SSL were they not? They were claiming sub-thousand. There's no way that their frame is now 460g.

-estone2


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

estone2 said:


> Pound lighter, my ass.
> They were claiming something around 920g for SSL were they not? They were claiming sub-thousand. There's no way that their frame is now 460g.
> 
> -estone2


They are claiming that 1lb loss is for the total weight of the fuselage. It clearly says that on Treks site.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

toyota said:


> They are claiming that 1lb loss is for the total weight of the fuselage. It clearly says that on Treks site.


I was wondering if it may be that, however that makes no sense to me.
They're saying "fuselage" meaning including headset/fork/bb...etc.

What about if someone has a Scapula SP, ExtraLite Headset, Claviculas, and a Daedaleus post?

What if someone has a Wound Up fork?

What is the basis? What parts? It's too vague.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

estone2 said:


> I was wondering if it may be that, however that makes no sense to me.
> They're saying "fuselage" meaning including headset/fork/bb...etc.
> 
> What about if someone has a Scapula SP, ExtraLite Headset, Claviculas, and a Daedaleus post?
> ...


what? they are claiming it is one pound lighter than the standard high end Madone set up from 2007.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

No way is Trek charging $5,500 for a frameset. That has to be a complete bike.

Seriously, who pays that cash for a Trek? You can get a Time Ulteam WCS for that!


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

since team disco is using them ( this year's tour ) and Lance gives it two thumbs up, so $ 5500 ( frameset ) pricetage is already a " bargain ". Trek could've charge $ 10K ( for frameset ) and some " unwise " people will still go buy it. it's about marketing and hype. with lance and disco winning left and right, who's going to stop them.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Well, they're not winning anything so far except ToC, TdG.

They were invisible at the Giro. Still, if they're charging $5,500 for a frame, it's an absolute joke.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

FondriestFan said:


> Well, they're not winning anything so far except ToC, TdG.
> 
> They were invisible at the Giro. Still, if they're charging $5,500 for a frame, it's an absolute joke.



- Brush-up on your race-wins a little FF, they've won others. And, if you don't want to pay that much for one then don't. Is the Trek pricing anymore out of line than say a $10k Merlin, Scott, or Colnago?

I do agree somewhat though, ALL new "Top-of-the-line" bike prices do seem to just be getting outta hand......


----------



## spartan (Sep 20, 2005)

the weight differences of the red,black,white fuselage's

from trek blog site

http://trekroad.typepad.com/trekroad/2007/06/how_tall_is_too.html

i don't think the prices quoted are accurate. buy the black frameset and invest in superlight 
wheels...


jimmy

hi,

what are the weight differences of the fuselage between the oclv red, black, and white carbon.

second question is the the seatpost compatible with FIZIK oversized carbon braided rails.

thx

Jimmy-

Red – 210grams,
Black – 250 grams
White 315grams
Average over 250grams lighter

The saddle you mention will not currently work with our seatpost clamp but we are working on a clamp that will work.

June 07, 2007 at 08:13 AM


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

> - Brush-up on your race-wins a little FF, they've won others. And, if you don't want to pay that much for one then don't. Is the Trek pricing anymore out of line than say a $10k Merlin, Scott, or Colnago?


Right you are. Let's include the Puerto riders too. Fine. Paris-Nice.
Contador's a great rider, no doubt.

Of course, if I don't want to pay for it I won't. The whole point of a message board is to talk about it.

Trek's not Colnago and not Time. I haven't seen many frames retail for $5,500, other than Time Ulteam WCS and maybe some boutique bikes.

But a Trek?!?! Seriously. That's a joke.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

after Levi wins the tour, it'll be $ 8k ( framset only ).. so better get it before it goes through the roof. by the way i don't like the new Madone so no buy for me.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

FondriestFan said:


> Trek's not Colnago and not Time. I haven't seen many frames retail for $5,500, other than Time Ulteam WCS and maybe some boutique bikes.
> 
> But a Trek?!?! Seriously. That's a joke.


So it's ok for Colnago/Time/etc to price their bikes at $5500, but not Trek? Why not?

In fact, I challenge you to explain precisely what elements of a Colnago or Time are lacking in a Trek, and why those elements justify such a high price.

Go on. Have at it.




z ken said:


> after Levi wins the tour, it'll be $ 8k ( framset only )


No, it won't.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

> So it's ok for Colnago/Time/etc to price their bikes at $5500, but not Trek? Why not?
> 
> In fact, I challenge you to explain precisely what elements of a Colnago or Time are lacking in a Trek, and why those elements justify such a high price.


You're kidding, right. Time's carbon production operation is world-renowned. (FWIW, I don't own a Time, Colnago, or a Trek). Time weaves its own carbon for its frames. Their warranty is lifetime (as is Trek's, I think, except the Trek's forks). Oh, and the $5,000 they charge for the Ulteam includes frame, fork, headset, stem, and bottlecage. And no, it doesn't require a proprietary crankset.

If you're going to compare a Trek to a Colnago, I sincerely hope you've smoked some serious grass. Trek has nowhere near the pedigree of the Colnago. Moreover at $5,500, its MORE expensive than the Colnago.

Sorry, Trek selling a frame for $5,500 is a total joke.


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

FondriestFan said:


> You're kidding, right. Time's carbon production operation is world-renowned. (FWIW, I don't own a Time, Colnago, or a Trek). Time weaves its own carbon for its frames.
> 
> If you're going to compare a Trek to a Colnago, I sincerely hope you've smoked some serious grass. Trek has nowhere near the pedigree of the Colnago.


This based on your experiences as a composite or structural engineer?


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Nope. It's based on what I've read about Time, Colnago, and Trek.
Do people have to be structural or composite engineers to offer an opinion that a bike is overpriced? I don't think so, chief.


----------



## henlin (Aug 7, 2006)

From Trek web site link:

_"The integrated headset, seat mast, integrated bottom bracket, and the E2 fork all contribute to a total fuselage system that performs better and weighs less. Compared to last year's Madone (with seat post, headset, and bottom bracket installed), this year's comparable Madone fuselage is over 250 grams, or a half-pound, lighter."_

If you scroll down, you can see a graph of the frameset weight comparisons to some competitors


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

yes Colnago have a great and unprecended history but what have Colnago done lately ( i meant its rider in the grand tours ) ?? while Trek and Lance, you know the story, so it's fitting Trek would charge everyone an arm and a leg. we oughta be glade Trek didn't charge millions b/c some " unwise " will spend seven-figures. sad but true!!


----------



## saturncyclist (Aug 8, 2006)

http://grahamwatson.com/gw/imagedocs.nsf/updateframesetcall?openform&07dauphineSt1

well well look at what big George is riding


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

FondriestFan said:


> Nope. It's based on what I've read about Time, Colnago, and Trek.
> Do people have to be structural or composite engineers to offer an opinion that a bike is overpriced? I don't think so, chief.


Relax. I was verifying that yours was an armchair analysis.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

bdoxsee said:


> Trek was able to have a limited number of 5.2 and 5.5 models available for shipment to dealers this week. A greater number will be availble after 6/15 but they will still be hard to come by for the next 90 days or so I was told. 6.5 and 6.7 will not be availble until mid August/Sept.
> 
> MSRP;
> 5.1 $ 2,969.99
> ...



The current 5.2 goes for about $2600 on sale every week.

What are they going to fill the price gap with? a 5.1 at $2600 on sale?


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

FondriestFan said:


> You're kidding, right. Time's carbon production operation is world-renowned. (FWIW, I don't own a Time, Colnago, or a Trek). Time weaves its own carbon for its frames. Their warranty is lifetime (as is Trek's, I think, except the Trek's forks). Oh, and the $5,000 they charge for the Ulteam includes frame, fork, headset, stem, and bottlecage. And no, it doesn't require a proprietary crankset.
> 
> If you're going to compare a Trek to a Colnago, I sincerely hope you've smoked some serious grass. Trek has nowhere near the pedigree of the Colnago. Moreover at $5,500, its MORE expensive than the Colnago.
> 
> Sorry, Trek selling a frame for $5,500 is a total joke.



Hey Fondriest

The new Madone doesn't require you use a proprietary crankset, it is compatible with most two-piece cranks; shimano, campagnolo, fsa, sram etc... But I would have to say that Fondriest paint looks much better than Treks


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

> The new Madone doesn't require you use a proprietary crankset, it is compatible with most two-piece cranks; shimano, campagnolo, fsa, sram etc... But I would have to say that Fondriest paint looks much better than Treks


Thanks. The paint weighs a ton, but it sure is nice!

FWIW, my wife likes that orange Madone with the Aeolus wheels the best out of all the bikes I've shown here from my wish list. I think she might like it better than my two Fondriests!


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

Just a FYI I built a 2008 5.2 56cm with the new Ultegra SL it came in at 16.14 lbs. w/o pedals WOW!!!!! No carbon bars or stem, Bone stock! 
After building and riding it I must say the pictures dont do it justis and it looks nothing like a giant or a Specialized.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

trek needs to sell a bike with no paint


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

one more thing, beside hiring all the great engineers deciding the new Madone, perhap Trek should also hired color experts. if i'm the president of trek, whoever came up with the color/design is/are FIRED!!


----------



## Indianajim (Apr 8, 2007)

*I was not all that impressed*

Trek was out at my Tuesday group ride and were demoing several bikes, the new madone included. Although I didn't actaully ride one several people did and I took a close look at the bike, lifted it and so forth. To be honest with you I wasn't all that impressed. They had the black/white paint jobs to demo, which seems like more lame Trek paint jobs (to me anyway). I think I'll stick with my 2007 Colnogo C50 with FRL paint. Rides great and the paint job is was better. I really didn't even want to get on the bike to test it to be honest with everyone.


----------



## fillmore (Apr 2, 2005)

I'll admit that Trek hasn't come up with the most stylish bikes, but to judge a bike by the paint job is rather imature. I don't care what color a bike looks like, if I have the opportunity to ride a pro level bike, I'll take it. Some of the new Madone paint jobs are actually pretty good and the new Discovery bikes look no better or worse than any other bike in the pro peloton. I'll make my judgement on the bike when I get a chance to ride one.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

I don't think anyone was judging the bike by its color, just commenting on its lack of aesthetic appeal to some.

With which I don't really agree. The orange one looks sweet. Plus, paint can be heavy.


----------



## Indianajim (Apr 8, 2007)

I never said I didn't like the bike just because of the paint job. Did you even read my post?


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

I don't think he read it. 

Actually, it would be pretty sweet if Trek would do a spider paint job on that Madone. I suppose you could do a Trek Project One, but that gets ridiculously expensive for a carbon frame.


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

Like I said in a previous thread. This bike is more of a, "you like it your dont." I believe that most of it has to do with it's name, Trek. That goes the same with a lot of bikes as well. Sure, I know there is a difference in paint, asthetics, ride quality, but a lot of people have made up there minds before they even see the bike based on its manufactuer. For example people dont like Trek because everyone has one and it's not special. Colnago, because it's overpriced Italian bikes with extravagant paint jobs. Im not saying that those are the opinions I hold, just stereotypes I have seen on the forum. 
For me, I am a little biased towards Trek because that is what I have ridden since I was a child, and Im not even that old. On the other hand, I can appreciate all bikes, from there asthetics to the technological advances they have made in the bikes; i.e. Cervelo and BMC. 

It would be interesting to see what people thought of bikes if they didn't know who made them. No badges, just by the bike.


----------



## Indianajim (Apr 8, 2007)

Don't get me wrong I like Trek, in fact I have one. I think they make good bikes. It would be interesting to take all the labels off and see. I tried to hold off on making an opinion until I saw it in person last night. I didn't ride one, which might have changed my impression, but several people took them out on a 42 miler last night and I didn't really hear any people say they were going to go out and get one right away. I guess the one thing that just stood out was that ho hum black in white paint job. It would have been nice to see some of the Orange one or maybe a P1 in custom colors.


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

It sounds like the one that was at the ride was the performance version because of it's black and white coloring. The pro versions with the smaller headtube i believe is either orange, red, and blue. Of course those frames are going to look more aggressive because of the smaller headtube. Treks paint has always dissappointed. However I haven't ridden one, the 90mm BB has got to make the frame feel significantly different than the previous models. There paint options has also gotten even more crappy because they only make one color per model stock. It's unfortunate, they need to higher more painters and a better color/graphics designer. However the pro models graphics aren't that bad, just not options. P1 to me is a bit of a rip-off because they are not exactly custom, yet charge a lot.


----------



## Indianajim (Apr 8, 2007)

I think your correct it was the model with the taller head tube. The one that was kinda cool was how the BB is now inside the shell. Don't know how it rides, but it looks cleaner. They models that were being demo'd had the new Ultegra SL group with the gray finish, which looked kind of cool.


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

To me most nice bikes look nice. Bikes are sleek, fast looking pieces of equipment. The pros make them look even better. I think the point about brand name having a lot to do with like/dislike has a lot of validity. Which is the same for almost any product.

I am curious, on the Seat Mast sizing chart, does that apply to the performance or pro frame?

https://trekroad.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2007/06/05/2008_trek_new_mdaone_seat_height__2.gif


----------



## stuttsdc (Jul 25, 2002)

*really?*



gambo2166 said:


> Just a FYI I built a 2008 5.2 56cm with the new Ultegra SL it came in at 16.14 lbs. w/o pedals WOW!!!!! No carbon bars or stem, Bone stock!
> After building and riding it I must say the pictures dont do it justis and it looks nothing like a giant or a Specialized.



Everything is stock including wheels and it's just over 16lbs?

I wonder...
Looking at the specs for the 5900, that claimed weight was 15.4lbs.

http://www.trekbikes.com/bikes/2002/manuals/OCLV_Road.pdf

Anyone know the differences in weight in these bikes over time?

5200 vs 5900 vs 5.2 Madone vs. SL versions, vs '08 Madones...


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

mtbdcd said:


> To me most nice bikes look nice. Bikes are sleek, fast looking pieces of equipment. The pros make them look even better. I think the point about brand name having a lot to do with like/dislike has a lot of validity. Which is the same for almost any product.
> 
> I am curious, on the Seat Mast sizing chart, does that apply to the performance or pro frame?
> 
> https://trekroad.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2007/06/05/2008_trek_new_mdaone_seat_height__2.gif



The seat tube mast applies to both models. The "seat tube" height does not change between pro and performance, only headtube height.


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

I assumed the performance fit had a more sloping top tube, but that could be because of the longer head tube. 
Is the distance from the bb(center) to top of top tube the same on both? 
So the section above the top tube(mast?) is the same length on both models?(That is comparing same size frames)


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

Indianajim said:


> I think your correct it was the model with the taller head tube. The one that was kinda cool was how the BB is now inside the shell. Don't know how it rides, but it looks cleaner. They models that were being demo'd had the new Ultegra SL group with the gray finish, which looked kind of cool.


I was wondering how the Ultegra SL's looked in person. The BB does look sleek and aero and even looks to have the front derallieur cable go through the frame. I wonder how the 90mm effects the aerodynamics of it, however the bb cups still make it wide in that area of older models.

Here is a pic from neils blogspot


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

mtbdcd said:


> I assumed the performance fit had a more sloping top tube, but that could be because of the longer head tube.
> Is the distance from the bb(center) to top of top tube the same on both?
> So the section above the top tube(mast?) is the same length on both models?(That is comparing same size frames)


That would be correct, c-c bb to tt is the same as well as c-t bb to top of mast. The sloping angle in higher due to the fact of the higher headtube. But fitting for your seat hieght remains the same on both models and that graph applies to both models. The only difference between pro and performance is that your arms and body will be in a higher position which may be a little more relaxed, however the other geometries of the bike remain the same. So it is not like buying a trek pilot because the seat tube angle is the same on pro and performance.


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

That sounds like a pretty well thought out design. Thanks.


----------



## mikbowyer (Feb 20, 2006)

lol at the guy trying to defend his ancient oclv 5000.

seriously though, do you all know that the owner of trek has publicly said that giant is the most capable high volume bike manufacturer in the world

and what is it about giant that is not so good

they won last year's team tour victory, so more of their bikes finished better than anyone else's as a group.

you guys are retards (some of you)


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*Add to that........*



mikbowyer said:


> lol at the guy trying to defend his ancient oclv 5000.
> 
> seriously though, do you all know that the owner of trek has publicly said that giant is the most capable high volume bike manufacturer in the world
> 
> ...



- GIANT does make alot of bikes FOR Trek & other Co's. Nothing wrong with that IMO, it let's them focus on other more important projects and production of nicer bikes which they sorely need. :thumbsup:


----------



## mikbowyer (Feb 20, 2006)

DMFT said:


> - GIANT does make alot of bikes FOR Trek & other Co's. Nothing wrong with that IMO, it let's them focus on other more important projects and production of nicer bikes which they sorely need. :thumbsup:


w3rd, like their full suspension mountain bikes.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

*are you kidding me*



Indianajim said:


> Trek was out at my Tuesday group ride and were demoing several bikes, the new madone included. Although I didn't actaully ride one several people did and I took a close look at the bike, lifted it and so forth. To be honest with you I wasn't all that impressed. They had the black/white paint jobs to demo, which seems like more lame Trek paint jobs (to me anyway). I think I'll stick with my 2007 Colnogo C50 with FRL paint. Rides great and the paint job is was better. I really didn't even want to get on the bike to test it to be honest with everyone.


Indianjim.......you logged onto a review forum to post a comment about a bike you didn't even bother to ride. My bike is Itialian also but I can't wait to demo this new 08 Trek.........then I'll know for sure. You have to admit the paint schemes are better than previous models........whats with Trek.......I have owned 5 Honda cars to date.......all have poor quality paint and boring colors but dam they are a great car.....paint is not everything but I guess its subjective compared to performance.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

mikbowyer said:


> w3rd, like their full suspension mountain bikes.



- No, not their full-squishy Mountain Bikes. Low-End stuff......


----------

